# All the rats :)



## WWQFFTTS (Feb 9, 2013)

<-Star (6-7 months)
<-Francis (1 year)
<-Trixie (1 year)
<-Flower (1 year)
<-Tessa (1 year)
<-Quince (2 years old)
<-Walter (at 9 months, he is now 2 years old) 
<-Womble (at 9 months old, he is now 2 years old.)

All of my rats are from rescues and they all get along well. I have two cages, four rats in each. 

Cage A: Walter, Womble, Quince, and Star. (The boys are all neutered, so no rat babies!)
Cage B: Flower, Francis, Trixie, and Tessa.
They all play together but I thought it would be unfair to squeeze them all in one cage.


----------

